# Psu, Cabinet



## techinewbei (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello guys need your help  once again

I currently have

I5 4440
Gigabyte h97m-d3h
Corsair Vengeance 4 gb *2
Seagate Internal Hard Disk 1tb
Zotac Gtx 650
Microtek 650VA E2 ups


I need a psu and a Cabinet. 
(may be deepcool tesseract) 

Im thnking of antec vp450p or corsair cx430
Antec vp450p has input,voltage of around 200-240
Where as corsair cx430 as a input of 100-240.

In my area there is always some power flactuation, my old pc used to get shutdown. 
It gets very low voltage.

Will that low input voltage range of corsair will help.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2015)

Deepcool Tesseract SW -3300,
Seasonic S12II 430 -3950.
TOTAL -7250.

Both above products are from Overclockers Zone - High Performance....Overclocked


----------



## techinewbei (Jul 7, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Deepcool Tesseract SW -3300,
> Seasonic S12II 430 -3950.
> TOTAL -7250.
> 
> Both above products are from Overclockers Zone - High Performance....Overclocked


Bro cant go above 3.2k  budget for psu.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2015)

techinewbei said:


> Bro cant go above 3.2k  budget for psu.



Corsair CX430 -3000.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2015)

antec vp450p should be fine


----------



## techinewbei (Jul 7, 2015)

Guys does that input voltage range be effective for low voltage problem if i choose corsair cx430


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2015)

Deepcool Tesseract SW -3300,
Corsair CX430 -3300.
TOTAL -6600.

Antec VP450P has very short cables.


----------



## techinewbei (Jul 8, 2015)

Okay thanx bro but i didnt got that low voltage range answer, does it really matter 

Another question i heard somewhere that corsair cx430 doesnt support all ups.


----------



## techinewbei (Jul 9, 2015)

Please guyz help me


----------



## techinewbei (Jul 9, 2015)

And please suggest a budget ups within 2.5k
Which can handle power flactuations, 
Please guyz help me need it as early as possible.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 10, 2015)

techinewbei said:


> And please suggest a budget ups within 2.5k
> Which can handle power flactuations,
> Please guyz help me need it as early as possible.



get apc 600va ups

- - - Updated - - -



techinewbei said:


> Okay thanx bro but i didnt got that low voltage range answer, *does it really matter *
> 
> Another question i heard somewhere that corsair cx430 doesnt support all ups.



if you use a good quality ups, it doesnt matter that much. the psu itseld comes with extra protection measures. dont worry.


----------



## techinewbei (Jul 11, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> get apc 600va ups
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Thank you bro 

Another question should i get  a surge protector and connect ups with that. Will that help.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 12, 2015)

techinewbei said:


> Thank you bro
> 
> Another question should i get  a surge protector and connect ups with that. Will that help.



if you use a ups, there is no need to use an additional surge protector as the ups already has it.


----------



## techinewbei (Jul 13, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> if you use a ups, there is no need to use an additional surge protector as the ups already has it.


Thank you bro


----------



## techinewbei (Jul 13, 2015)

Any idea when the new Antec VPF450 coming to India??


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 13, 2015)

techinewbei said:


> And please suggest a budget ups within 2.5k
> Which can handle power flactuations,
> Please guyz help me need it as early as possible.



cx430v2 has 100-240v. as printed on my PSU.
regd ups compatibility, if you have a pure sinewave inverter, you can run it directly from it, in ups mode.
no inverter, you can use apc 600va as suggested by rijinpk1. I used it before and it works fine.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 16, 2015)

techinewbei said:


> Any idea when the new Antec VPF450 coming to India??



you may contact antec india


----------



## Bootroom (Jul 16, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> cx430v2 has 100-240v. as printed on my PSU.
> regd ups compatibility, if you have a pure sinewave inverter, you can run it directly from it, in ups mode.
> no inverter, you can use apc 600va as suggested by rijinpk1. I used it before and it works fine.



i'm also looking for new psu after latest trouble with luminous 1000 ups. is cx430v enough for amd fx6100 and gtx 960?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 17, 2015)

techinewbei said:


> Any idea when the new Antec VPF450 coming to India??



Call
Antec (Secunderabad)
Mr. Srikumar Modani @ 9391308746
#106, 1st floor, Mittal chambers, 2-2-51, M. G. Road, Secunderabad, A.P. – 500 003.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 17, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> i'm also looking for new psu after latest trouble with luminous 1000 ups. is cx430v enough for amd fx6100 and gtx 960?



so what actually happen with the luminous ups?
I have APC 600va and it works with my CX430v2 but with humming sound from PSU as well as speakers(Due to square wave)
Did you return the Luminous as you have ordered it online? tell some reason and get refund ASAP.


----------



## Bootroom (Jul 17, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> so what actually happen with the luminous ups?
> I have APC 600va and it works with my CX430v2 but with humming sound from PSU as well as speakers(Due to square wave)
> Did you return the Luminous as you have ordered it online? tell some reason and get refund ASAP.



it restarts straightway. not going to return since its good quality build... think its just problem with my vs550 psu. going to change that to antec 450p or corsair CX series

i also have apc 600va which doesn't face such problems (although it did get restart about 2/3 times in last month)


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 17, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> it restarts straightway. not going to return since its good quality build... think its just problem with my vs550 psu. going to change that to antec 450p or corsair CX series
> 
> i also have apc 600va which doesn't face such problems (although it did get restart about 2/3 times in last month)



How can you say it has good build? I'd return that luminous as i know the true nature of that brand.
does that vs550 have any warranty left? 
try again and again wih that apc 600va if it restarts or not. when PC is idle and you switch off the input for ups does it restart then also? 

I am using a CX430v2 since May 2012 on a Pure sinewave inverter and until now it hasn't restarted abruptly...so what a Quality PSU demands for reliabilty is Quality Power...


----------



## Bootroom (Jul 17, 2015)

luminous is made by same people as apc. when you see the back of it...its just looks like apc ups with circuit breaker etc.

i already returned apc 800va for same problem with amazon and replaced it with this one. seems higher the ups va the bigger the problem with mine vs550 psu. 

i don't trust my inverter enough to put straight into walls without ups.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 18, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> luminous is made by same people as apc. when you see the back of it...its just looks like apc ups with circuit breaker etc.
> 
> i already returned apc 800va for same problem with amazon and replaced it with this one. seems higher the ups va the bigger the problem with mine vs550 psu.
> 
> i don't trust my inverter enough to put straight into walls without ups.



your invterter brand / model? testing it once does no harm...though you are saying you will anyway replace the vs550.
if it is pure sinewave, put it in uos mode and try once.


----------



## Bootroom (Jul 18, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> your invterter brand / model? testing it once does no harm...though you are saying you will anyway replace the vs550.
> if it is pure sinewave, put it in uos mode and try once.



mine inverter is su-kam Su-Kam :: Pure Sine Wave Fusion Commercial UPS 2.5 KVA /36 V - World's Most Advanced UPS

already tried doing straight up without ups and my ssd got dead within hours. that scared me to try again  inverter is for whole big house so not sure changing into ups mode would help for other stuffs. 

i need to ask when its on utility power is it using main power sine wave or does it get altered/filtered with pure from inverter? and when it switches to inverter battery is sine wave is the same as before?


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 19, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> mine inverter is su-kam Su-Kam :: Pure Sine Wave Fusion Commercial UPS 2.5 KVA /36 V - World's Most Advanced UPS
> 
> already tried doing straight up without ups and my ssd got dead within hours. that scared me to try again  inverter is for whole big house so not sure changing into ups mode would help for other stuffs.
> 
> i need to ask when its on utility power is it using main power sine wave or does it get altered/filtered with pure from inverter? and when it switches to inverter battery is sine wave is the same as before?



when the mains power is in 
good voltage & good frequency
it will BYPASS that mains power to load. so filtering / modification

when power goes off/incoming mains not in good quality, if it has synchronization feature, it will provide power to the output exactly from where the power went off, that is in milli seconds and when u see with oscilloscope it will look as if the power didnt go at all.
when power returns, it will take ~10 seconds to match the inverter waveform to match with the mains waveform so that the sinewave is smooth.

where as local made inverters do not care about this voltage/frequency/waveform and do a dumb job of providing power.

maybe its a coincidence that your ssd died...what is your sd model?
btw your ups is a good one...but not a robust one...does the job if the wiring is proper and input power is good...


----------



## Bootroom (Jul 19, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> when the mains power is in
> good voltage & good frequency
> it will BYPASS that mains power to load. so filtering / modification
> 
> ...



ssd was OCZ AGILITY 3. borrowed it from a friend who is been using for 2 years. didn't knew ssd would die like that. (first time i'm using them) thought it was built to live longer then HDD. i only been using for a week but died suddenly within hours with just surge protector.

Btw i have ordered antec vp550p for 3.7k at snapdeal...was thinking of getting antec vp500pc but former seems better. i have seen a thread in here where people saying luminous 600 ups working well with vp450p so hopefully it would do the same for mine.i had enough with corsair vs550. which has lot of bad rep wherever i see.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 19, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> ssd was OCZ AGILITY 3. borrowed it from a friend who is been using for 2 years. didn't knew ssd would die like that. (first time i'm using them) thought it was built to live longer then HDD. i only been using for a week but died suddenly within hours with just surge protector.
> 
> Btw i have ordered antec vp550p for 3.7k at snapdeal...was thinking of getting antec vp500pc but former seems better. i have seen a thread in here where people saying luminous 600 ups working well with vp450p so hopefully it would do the same for mine.i had enough with corsair vs550. which has lot of bad rep wherever i see.



My PC used to restart randomly while using Corsair VS550 but now while using Corsair CX430M everything seems normal now.


----------



## Bootroom (Jul 19, 2015)

bssunil said:


> My PC used to restart randomly while using Corsair VS550 but now while using Corsair CX430M everything seems normal now.



which vs550 model is it? there are two CP-9020050 and CP-9020097. i have CP-9020050 which is has now discontinued. which kinda explains my problem with it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 19, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> which vs550 model is it? there are two CP-9020050 and CP-9020097. i have CP-9020050 which is has now discontinued. which kinda explains my problem with it.



mine is CP-9020050


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 19, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> ssd was OCZ AGILITY 3. borrowed it from a friend who is been using for 2 years. didn't knew ssd would die like that. (first time i'm using them) thought it was built to live longer then HDD. i only been using for a week but died suddenly within hours with just surge protector.
> 
> Btw i have ordered antec vp550p for 3.7k at snapdeal...was thinking of getting antec vp500pc but former seems better. i have seen a thread in here where people saying luminous 600 ups working well with vp450p so hopefully it would do the same for mine.i had enough with corsair vs550. which has lot of bad rep wherever i see.



I feel that it is a better choice to sell that luminous ups and get a better psu like cx500 and run on inverter and enjoy *extended backup *than a normal ups...after a year you'll need to change batteries...they don't last forever...

how many writes did the ssd complete when u got it?
every week I make sure that me samsung 840evo is not being killed by too many writes(even mozilla firefox can eat gb's of writed from the hdd daily)


----------



## Bootroom (Jul 20, 2015)

I expect my ups battery last about 3 years. probably more since i hardly use its battery power. and luminous uno 1000's main feature includes longer battery life. ups gives me peace of mind that i don't fully trust surge protectors/inverters. also lights keep going off at home due to bad wiring.

not sure about amount of writing on ssd. i only needed to boot Windows from it not going to store files in it all. didn't expect it to die so quickly.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> I expect my ups battery last about 3 years. probably more since i hardly use its battery power. and luminous uno 1000's main feature includes longer battery life. ups gives me peace of mind that i don't fully trust surge protectors/inverters. also lights keep going off at home due to bad wiring.
> 
> not sure about amount of writing on ssd. i only needed to boot Windows from it not going to store files in it all. didn't expect it to die so quickly.



How much backup is your UPS giving? I mean in minutes.


----------



## Bootroom (Jul 20, 2015)

bssunil said:


> How much backup is your UPS giving? I mean in minutes.



i haven't really tried it. since i'm using apc 600va till i get new antec psu. from what i read luminous ups gives good 30 mins back up. it has double battery.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> i haven't really tried it. since i'm using apc 600va till i get new antec psu. from what i read luminous ups gives good 30 mins back up. it has double battery.



What is your PC configuration? So that I can estimate how much time Luminous 1000VA UPS gives to you.OK.


----------



## Bootroom (Jul 21, 2015)

My pc config is fx6100, 970a-g46, asus gtx 960,1tb hd,vs550 psu.

Change of plan. saw APC BR1100CI-IN going for 5000 in amazon lightning deal. just ordered that... going to return luminous ups on the 6th day on snapdeal. i will sleep easier with APC ups lol


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 21, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> My pc config is fx6100, 970a-g46, asus gtx 960,1tb hd,vs550 psu.
> 
> Change of plan. saw APC BR1100CI-IN going for 5000 in amazon lightning deal. just ordered that... going to return luminous ups on the 6th day on snapdeal. i will sleep easier with APC ups lol



Snapdeal will not accept return without a valid reason. You should have posted about the APC UPS lightning deal here so that other TDF members might use it buddy. APC is indeed best UPS brand out there. Second comes CyberPower UPS...


----------



## Bootroom (Jul 21, 2015)

My pc restarting whenever power goes off so good enough reason i think. 

only caught the lighting deal with 15 mins to go so it was quick decision. there is big electronics deals for 21 & 22nd july on amazon. you will probably get same tomorrow as well from 7am till 3pm.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 21, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> My pc restarting whenever power goes off so good enough reason i think.
> 
> only caught the lighting deal with 15 mins to go so it was quick decision. there is big electronics deals for 21 & 22nd july on amazon. you will probably get same tomorrow as well from 7am till 3pm.



If there is the same deal on electronics tomorrow also from 7am to 3pm I will buy that APC 1100VA UPS for sure as I also need it.


----------



## Bootroom (Jul 21, 2015)

seems like same sale on tomorrow from 7am. APC for 5k...... gtx 960 was going for 14,800.


----------



## techinewbei (Jul 27, 2015)

Sry guyz i was unable to post my reply 

Thank you guyz for helping me again 

I got apc 600, deepcool tesseract cabinet and corsair cx430. 
And all working fine till now


----------



## Bootroom (Jul 27, 2015)

So i ordered APC BR1100CI-IN got APC BR1000G-IN Pro instead. talk about blessing in disguise


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> So i ordered APC BR1100CI-IN got APC BR1000G-IN Pro instead. talk about blessing in disguise



Congrats *Bootroom* on your purchase but I missed that amazon offer.


----------



## Bootroom (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks!! apc back-ups pro is brilliant. showing input volts about from 230 to 226. so i guess that my utility power is stable. 

It also shows watts used. when computer is in idle its 80 watts for monitor and pc. when playing games like fifa it reaches 180 watts. while playing gta 5 it goes to 260 watts at peak. so wonder how 600va was getting overload with 260 watts since its capacity is 360watts


----------

